# mtb-eifel.de Touren um Bad Münstereifel



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Freunde aus dem Lokalforum KO-WW-Eifel

Ich beabsichtige in den nächsten Tagen (eventuell 22. und/oder 23.12.) eine oder mehrere Touren der Webseite mtb-eifel.de nachzufahren.

Da ich den dort angebotenen Führer nicht besitze, frage ich, ob es die dortige Ausschilderung zulässt, die Runden auch ohne Roadbook zu fahren.

Sollte jemand an den beiden Tagen Urlaub haben (so wie ich) kann er mich auch gerne dort führen oder begleiten.

Mich interessiert besonders die Tour 10.

Gruß aus dem K-BN-AC Lokalforum, René


----------



## Tobias.s (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Besser nicht ohne Karte , ich hab mich da auch schon mit verfahren, bin allerdings noch nie Tour zehn gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (7. Januar 2004)

Hi Xc,

wenn Du die Karten möchtest frag bei Matthias (alpi) nach, der hat die Karten.

Ich bin bisher zwei Touren mit Ihm zusammen gefahren und wir haben uns auch mit Karte verfahren.

Die Wegweiser sind manchmal mehr als dämlich angebracht.  Aber sonst ganz nette Touren, aber nicht gerade Singeltraillastig. Da die Wälder rund um Münstereifel zum Teil recht kleine Flecken sind, hast du immer wieder reichlich Asphalt dazwischen.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Januar 2004)

Hi XCRacer,

ich besitze die Karten schon länger und bin bis auf die Tour 8/9 alle mehrfach gefahren. Ist ganz nett. Die Tour 3 ist für mich der absolute Favorit. Tour 10 ist auch ganz nett, aber sehr viel Asphalt. Wie Heimwerker King schon gesagt hat, gibt es fast keine Singletrails auf allen Touren. Aber landschaftlich sehr schön. Es ist das richtige um Kondition KM und HM zu bolzen.

Der 1. Vorteil ist, auf fast keinen Wegen gibt es Wanderer und fast alles ist auch bei schlechtem Wetter relativ gut befahrbar.

Der 2. Vorteil, man kann die Touren problemlos kombinieren. So bin ich dort schon fast 100 km mit über 2000 HM gefahren.
z.B. Tour 3+4+2+1.  Und immer vom selben Startpunkt aus.
Wenn man also kein Bock mehr hat weiter zu fahren, ab zum Parkplatz und nach Hause.

Bzgl. Der Ausschilderung hatte ich keine größeren Probleme. Außer auf der Tour 10. Du kommst z.B. mit 70 km/h auf einer Straße bergab und plötzlich zeigt irgendwo an einem Baum ein Pfeil nach links. Husch und vorbei und ab ins Tal. Und nun suchen. Karten wären also besser.

Rene, wegen Karten spreche mich am Sonntag an.

Weitere Info´s auf Anfrage.


Viele Grüße 


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2004)

Das wäre doch mal was für eines der nächsten Wochenenden. Jörg, da du die Touren kennst, könntest du unser Guide spielen !

Sollten wir mal drüber quatschen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Januar 2004)

> Jörg, da du die Touren kennst, könntest du unser Guide spielen !



Kein Problem,

habe ich dort schon gemacht. Bringe am Sonntag mal etwas Material mit und wir quatschen drüber. Mir schwebt auch schon was vor  

Bis dann


----------



## DangerousMomo (25. Februar 2004)

lol wie geil ich wohn in bad münstereifel   ...musste ich hier jez einfach ma sagen


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. Februar 2004)

DangerousMomo schrieb:
			
		

> lol wie geil ich wohn in bad münstereifel   ...musste ich hier jez einfach ma sagen



Da gratuliere ich doch: Herzlichen Glückwunsch...  musste ich hier jez einfach ma sagen...


----------

